# Overseed w/ Anderson's Starter Fertilizer with Mesotrione



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Looking for some thoughts on this product. I'm planning a September overseed with TTTF and was thinking of using this starter fertilizer with mesotrione. My plan is to cut low, dethatch/scarify with my sun joe, then overseed. Is this starter worth the price? If I do use this, should I apply at the time of overseeding or wait until germination? Any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Scott's also sells a similar product, and yes, it should be applied at seeding. Be aware that the mesotrione only gives you 4-6 weeks of preemergent protection and you'll need to reapply a 2nd time, ideally 4 weeks later. For this reason consider going with a simple $25 starter fert and spraying with liquid mesotrione (Tenacity or the generic). A $65 bottle will give you a couple years worth of use on your lawn, if not more.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

Hey @edixon88 
I'm not too far (assuming u r in edison)... i am also planning the same. Based on @g-man recommendation, I wouldn't put down started fert for overseed as your existing grass will consume it and overshadow the new grass. Especially for for the KBG part as it germinates later vs TTTF


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

samzone7a said:


> Hey @edixon88
> I'm not too far (assuming u r in edison)... i am also planning the same. Based on @g-man recommendation, I wouldn't put down started fert for overseed as your existing grass will consume it and overshadow the new grass. Especially for for the KBG part as it germinates later vs TTTF


Hey, I'm actually down in Neptune. Yeah I've been getting mixed feedback on application times. Some people have said exactly that, the existing grass will take the fertilizer and potentially even outgrow/crowd out the new seed. Other people have said that most starters really just push root growth so it's best to apply at the time of seeding. I'm overseeding with TTTF so I should have fairly quick germination.

Regarding tenacity, I really don't think I want to buy a bottle as I've spent well over $500 in the last couple of weeks on my yard snd still haven't even purchased the seed & starter. What would be the cheapest effective solution to putting down started and some pre-emergent?


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

I dont know how much weeds you have, but tenacity at seed down and 30-35 days after germination is required.

I would say invesemt in tenacity is really good money spent. Buy the generic version mesotrione for cheaper on domyown or pestrong for 50-60 and get a regular fertilizer locally for 20-30 bucks.

How much are you planning to spend on seed ?


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

Agreed on liquid Meso + generic fert is going to give you a better value. Not sure what pricing you're seeing for Anderson's w/Mesotrione but I've seen $75-$80 for a bag. Going with Meso+generic starter fert is going to give you better long term value.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

samzone7a said:


> I dont know how much weeds you have, but tenacity at seed down and 30-35 days after germination is required.
> 
> I would say invesemt in tenacity is really good money spent. Buy the generic version mesotrione for cheaper on domyown or pestrong for 50-60 and get a regular fertilizer locally for 20-30 bucks.
> 
> How much are you planning to spend on seed ?


I'm going to be getting a high quality TTTF blend from most likely either Hogan's or SSS, so that's going to be another big chunk out of the budget. My biggest issue has been diagnosing and treating a large section of weeds in my front yard and a few small sections in the back. Took care of the nutsedge then had what I presumed to be torpedograss, bought and applied quinclorac w/ MSO twice and it didn't touch it so now I have pylex and triclopyr on the way under the premise of it being common Bermuda.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

Not too much sure on weeds, but I know they can be tricky.

One recommendation I have (and maybe I'll get flack for it), don't go down the SSS / Hogan route. Its very expensive. Check locally. East cost sod is close to you and when I checked, they had a good TTTF blend for just under 100 for 50# bag... certified and everything. I called up literally 30 places and prices are all over, but I ended up ordering from Newsom for about 100+31 shipping to my door as I wanted a 90/10 mix. I just started a thread where I am reviewing that seed https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=21166

So in a few days you can see that seed if you are ready to wait. I think a 50# bag will last you 2 seasons if you are still battling aggressive weeds.
And might need overseed.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

samzone7a said:


> Not too much sure on weeds, but I know they can be tricky.
> 
> One recommendation I have (and maybe I'll get flack for it), don't go down the SSS / Hogan route. Its very expensive. Check locally. East cost sod is close to you and when I checked, they had a good TTTF blend for just under 100 for 50# bag... certified and everything. I called up literally 30 places and prices are all over, but I ended up ordering from Newsom for about 100+31 shipping to my door as I wanted a 90/10 mix. I just started a thread where I am reviewing that seed https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=21166
> 
> ...


I'm not married to only Hogan's or SSS, just want to ensure I get top quality seed with 0% weeds. I'd love to buy locally, but I just checked and east coast sod is 90 miles away.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

I meant to say there are other alternatives. The quote that I got from Hogan was almost 2x for 50# and SSS is then only 10-20% more expensive than that.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

> I meant to say there are other alternatives. The quote that I got from Hogan was almost 2x for 50# and SSS is then only 10-20% more expensive than that.


If you're going to spend money, do it on the right seed. You don't want to spend money growing something you're unsure of. Plus if something doesn't work out, you know it ISN'T the seed source.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

acampinoob said:


> > I meant to say there are other alternatives. The quote that I got from Hogan was almost 2x for 50# and SSS is then only 10-20% more expensive than that.
> 
> 
> If you're going to spend money, do it on the right seed. You don't want to spend money growing something you're unsure of. Plus if something doesn't work out, you know it ISN'T the seed source.


That's what I'm debating right now, SSS and Hogan's end up being very similar in price due to shipping costs to NJ with Hogan's. Newsom seems pretty good but there's limitations with quantities. Any other suggestions of reputable places that won't cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

Not to hijack the thread. I can start a new one if preferred, but seems on topic. The Scotts Starter with weed control would go down at seed down.

If you go the liquid route do you apply the Tenacity, let dry and seed next day. Or you can put seed down and Spray without harming seedlings? I guess the order is important? Or maybe not...


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Creppin said:


> Not to hijack the thread. I can start a new one if preferred, but seems on topic. The Scotts Starter with weed control would go down at seed down.
> 
> If you go the liquid route do you apply the Tenacity, let dry and seed next day. Or you can put seed down and Spray without harming seedlings? I guess the order is important? Or maybe not...


Yeah the Scotts product is the same type of product as the Anderson's one I mentioned. I've just seen mixed reviews on starter at seeding versus waiting until a couple weeks after germination. I'm now leaning towards liquid tenacity at seed down and regular started a few weeks later.

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding is the exact timing of a liquid tenacity application(immediately before/after seed down) would not matter as tenacity will not have an impact on the grass seed germination.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

@edixon88 


It states on the tenacity label that it can go down with seed for best performance, but wait 4 weeks or two mowings for a post-immergent application. From what I can tell, a post-immergent application is a spot treatment with a NIS. It also states on the label it is a waste essentially as a pre-emergent in established lawns.


----------

